# EZ Trainer Adult Stabiliser Wheels



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi

has anyone tried these, hope the link works

Web Page Name

They are adult stablisers which fit onto an existing bike.

I have always ridden a bike, however having had operations on my ankle to repair ligaments and 18 stitches in my head (after falling down due to above damaged ligaments) and I have brittle bones, whilst I want to get on my bike again I am a bit wary in case I fall off (I have done in the past) as it would probably end up in a hospital stay for me.

I have looked at trikes, but they are quite expensive and I think they would be heavy too. I have looked at other stabilisers and they are rigid which apparently doesn't allow you to corner like you would if you only had two wheels, but these are adjustable so allow a more natural riding position. Due to brittle bones etc I am unable to walk long distances either, so thats not an option.

I just wondered if anyone else had tried these stabilisers.

Ta


----------

